# Accommodation in Bornova



## can1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all I am looking for accommodation in the Bornova area,1-1 furnished apartment,possibly in the centre, I need to be near the metro as I work in Konak,I lived in Karsiyaka for 18 months but I have decided to move to this area to be closer to friends,if anybody as any information could you please pm me,thank you regard can1


----------

